# Martingale onto stud girth



## Kareng (15 January 2010)

Can anyone please tell me how I attach my running martingale onto my new stud girth. Sorry if this seems a silly question. 

Thanks


----------



## kerilli (15 January 2010)

i use a strong climbing clip (is it called a carabiner?) to connect the loop on my stud girth to the end of the breastplate/martingale loop.


----------



## Natpillai (15 January 2010)

My stud girth, and many that I have seen, have a metal loop on the front/in the middle (like alarge version of the d rings on a saddle) that you can clip a martingale to if you have one that has clips at each end.  Mine also has a bit in the middle with a strip of leather attached to the girth that you can hook your martingale through, and it then does up through a loop and onto a billet fastening (sorry if that's not very clear!).

If yuo don't have either of those options you may need a different girth or a different martingale!!  Sorry!!


----------



## MegaBeast (15 January 2010)

If you don't have a clip on your martingale can either use a carabiner as Kerilli suggested or, get a trigger clip, cut the stitching on the loop on the martingale, put the clip on and then fold the leather back and put the keper over it.  If that makes sense?!  I asked my saddler re stitching it up again but this is what he advised me to do.  I used one of these clips:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1-NEW-STURDY-1-SQU...=item58825813e6


----------



## Kareng (15 January 2010)

Thank you all so much for your replies. I have both a clip and a loop thing. Will go home and look at it in more detail now that I have some answers. 

Now all I need is for the spring to arrive to get out competing again. 

Thanks again.


----------



## MandyMoo (15 January 2010)

my stud girth has a big D ring on it for clip-on martingale straps...and a leather strap to loop round the martingale and then buckles up...if that makes sense?! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 lol xxx


----------



## Peanot (17 January 2010)

Mine is like Subens martingale, so I just put my leather strap through the martingale loop and put it back through small loop on the girth.  I dont bother doing up the bilet thing as its so fiddly but its never come undone...... yet...


----------

